# August 31- May 31 Hunting Contest



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I said no because I prefer having a dedicated deer hunting contest every fall.

I think it's a lot more fun one we consentrate on one species per contest.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

:set1_signs009::set1_signs009: because seriously, how many kids are going to be hunting moose, and caribou, and big horn sheep, maybe one kid in the whole contest? I also did put no, along with the 4 other no's.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i say no because just what outdoorsman3 said. We arent going to go out and hunt moose, caribou, sheep, and mountain lions.I say we just have one awesome deer huntig contest.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> i say no because just what outdoorsman3 said. We arent going to go out and hunt moose, caribou, sheep, and mountain lions.I say we just have one awesome deer huntig contest.


don't forget turkey contest.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> i say no because just what outdoorsman3 said. We arent going to go out and hunt moose, caribou, sheep, and mountain lions.I say we just have one awesome deer huntig contest.


well what if we just do deer and turkeys and elk?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> well what if we just do deer and turkeys and elk?


Well if we do that we might as well just do the individual animals which we already do.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I say we just have a kick arse deer contest. I am going to join the adults league tbh, but I will join a youth contest.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> I said no because I prefer having a dedicated deer hunting contest every fall.
> 
> I think it's a lot more fun one we consentrate on one species per contest.


This.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I say we just have a kick arse deer contest. I am going to join the adults league tbh, but I will join a youth contest.


x2.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i said yea because i would like a deer only contest but for people that cant really get a good chance at a deer what are they going to do?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

wolfeman said:


> i said yea because i would like a deer only contest but for people that cant really get a good chance at a deer what are they going to do?


Not participate lol


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Not participate lol


x2. to bad for them. some people got it good and some don't


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> i said yea because i would like a deer only contest but for people that cant really get a good chance at a deer what are they going to do?


so your saying one guy cant get good deer, then no one else can, if your talking about yourself.. well you seem to be in shape with that last line of your signature...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> so your saying one guy cant get good deer, then no one else can, if your talking about yourself.. *well you seem to be in shape with that last line of your signature...*


thats what I was thinking. And also thats why there are teams so if someone has no deer than some one that has lots of deer would make up the points for there team.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> thats what I was thinking. And also thats why there are teams so if someone has no deer than some one that has lots of deer would make up the points for there team.


I dont have a kick arse spot, but guess what, you see me everyday in the stand working my butt off. I aint down in Kansas on a deer farm with thousands of deer and 300 bucks over 180"


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont have a kick arse spot, but guess what, you see me everyday in the stand working my butt off. I aint down in Kansas on a deer farm with thousands of deer and 300 bucks over 180"


glad to see that your still out in the stand. I hear people whining and complaining about how they didn't get a deer last year because they don't have a good enough spot, but really its because they don't hunt enough. They probably only hunted there 1 day and didn't see a deer so they decided it was no good.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> glad to see that your still out in the stand. I hear people whining and complaining about how they didn't get a deer last year because they don't have a good enough spot, but really its because they don't hunt enough. They probably only hunted there 1 day and didn't see a deer so they decided it was no good.


yeah, thats why I shot my first deer, I went hunting after school because I hitch hiked 1 to my spot and still had to walk a mile with my bow case, but guess what? I got it :smile:


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea this year branches kinnda got in my way, twice! :embara:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I said no simply because we have a deer contest which includes elk ,mule deer any sort of deer and then we have a turkey contest as well, but now that I think of it , it would be good for those that bear hunt and other sorts of animals including deer, either way I think it would be fine.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I really dont know many people who hunt bear tho.. MAbowhunter11 does and thats all I know, and elk maybe what? 5 people hunt them. we could divide it so there is like an elk hunter on each team. But I just do not want to bring guns into this contest, thats why I said no.


----------

